# General > Pets Corner >  Dog Found in Pets at Home

## neepnipper

A dog, female, wandered in to Pets at Home at 9am this morning, it looks like a whippet/collie cross by the size and colouring, she looks quite young, was very hungry and was not wearing a collar. She's very friendly.

Staff will keep her in the shop until the police can come and get her, they have been rung so by now she may be at the police station or hopefully reclaimed.

The dog photographer is in store today so maybe she just fancied get her picture taken!

----------


## Moderator

One of the reasons the Pets Corner was created was because of the proliferation of animal Lost & Found threads being created in General.  Looking at the forum list it even says under Pets Corner 'Discuss Pet issues and report "Lost and Found" here'.

Knowingly posting such a thread in General causes unnecessary work for the voluntary Moderation team, and it is likely that all such threads will, in the future, be subject to a small infraction, regardless of 'It's for the good of the animal involved' statements.

Moderator

----------


## brandy

it was outside my work as wel his morning, it kept trying to come into the shop! not the safest place for a doggie! hope it finds it way home soon!

----------


## dragonfly

> One of the reasons the Pets Corner was created was because of the proliferation of animal Lost & Found threads being created in General.  Looking at the forum list it even says under Pets Corner 'Discuss Pet issues and report "Lost and Found" here'.
> 
> Knowingly posting such a thread in General causes unnecessary work for the voluntary Moderation team, and it is likely that all such threads will, in the future, be subject to a small infraction, regardless of 'It's for the good of the animal involved' statements.
> 
> Moderator


it must have caused you more work thinking and typing this than it would have to move the post!

----------


## nannydip

My daughter and her partner were at PAH this morning and spoke to the police. They offered to care for the dog in the meantime. If the owner doesn't come forward they are happy to give her a home.

They say she is a lovely wee dog and gets on well with their other dog. They will take her to vet for a health check, but at moment just seems in need of some TLC. She has made herself right at home already :Smile:

----------


## binbob

> My daughter and her partner were at PAH this morning and spoke to the police. They offered to care for the dog in the meantime. If the owner doesn't come forward they are happy to give her a home.
> 
> They say she is a lovely wee dog and gets on well with their other dog. They will take her to vet for a health check, but at moment just seems in need of some TLC. She has made herself right at home already


ohh...god bless them,such caring people.it means so much to hear these stories.so glad the wee dog is safe and well.
i hope if her owners do not come forward ...she spends her days with them.bless u. :Wink:

----------


## binbob

> it must have caused you more work thinking and typing this than it would have to move the post!


 
very well said,dragonfly.at the end of the day it is a wee dog s life.so please,mods,scrap this unfair rule. ::

----------


## Moderator

> it must have caused you more work thinking and typing this than it would have to move the post!


Actually it was hoped that posting this information once would deter other members from repeating this tactic.  Why create a thread on one forum knowing it is going to be moved to another  :: 




> very well said,dragonfly.at the end of the day it is a wee dog s life.so please,mods,scrap this unfair rule.


The rules are there for a reason.  In this case the General Forum was previously being littered with animal "Lost & Found" threads so it was decided that they should all go in Pets Corner instead.  Our job is simply to implement the rules - if all Orgers followed the rules then Moderators wouldn't be needed  ::

----------


## teenybash

Nannydip how kind of your caring daughter to offer a loving home to the wee dog..............maybe the little dog knew something no body else did and that is why she was where she was, when she was!!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

> at , it looks like a whippet/collie cross by the size and colouring,


This little bit of a description reminded me of when my daughter adopted her dog from a rescue centre.
Everyone stood round him giving their opinions of what breeds were in him and the general consensus was a cross greyhound labrador............a few months later with ears that no longer drooped but, stood to attention and his body weight where it should be, it was more than apparent he was a labrador x german shepherd...................the greyhound shape was just starvation.

Will be interesting to hear updates in the future.

----------


## neepnipper

Dragonfly and Binbob, thanks for your comments, at least they wern't removed like mine were!

Great to hear this lovely dog will have a good home if its owners don't come forward, ultimately that's all that matters.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Actually it was hoped that posting this information once would deter other members from repeating this tactic. Why create a thread on one forum knowing it is going to be moved to another 
> 
> 
> 
> The rules are there for a reason. In this case the General Forum was previously being littered with animal "Lost & Found" threads so it was decided that they should all go in Pets Corner instead. Our job is simply to implement the rules - if all Orgers followed the rules then Moderators wouldn't be needed


Lovely how u use the word "littering". Not all people can work their way around caithness.org. So maybe some people only look in general. 

A lost or found animal is a serious issue. 

Rules were meant to be bent....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol

----------


## Liz

Well done Neepnipper and fellow PAH colleagues for looking after this dog and big hugs to nannydip's lovely daughter and partner for taking her into their lovely home.

It restores your faith in human nature!

Well said Shelley! :Grin:

----------


## balto

> Lovely how u use the word "littering". Not all people can work their way around caithness.org. So maybe some people only look in general. 
> 
> A lost or found animal is a serious issue. 
> 
> Rules were meant to be bent....  lol


well said shelley, if someone is new to the org they may not know about the different parts, and at the end of the day this might be someones pet, once again pen pushers trying to rub folk up the wrong way.

glad the doggie made its way to pets at home must of thought he would find a home.

----------


## binbob

> Lovely how u use the word "littering". Not all people can work their way around caithness.org. So maybe some people only look in general. 
> 
> A lost or found animal is a serious issue. 
> 
> Rules were meant to be bent....  lol


yes..yes ...yes..shelley...... :Wink:

----------


## dragonfly

post removed, can't be bothered arguing!

----------


## changilass

The post that got moved stated, 'I know this will be moved to pets', so your arguament is void Shelly.

People desperatly wanted a pets section and one was created, why then would anyone want to post a pet related topic elsewhere, surely anyone with the slightest interest in pets would look in this section anyway, so putting it in general is not needed.

I think I would rather see each section being used as intended rather than have everything in the one section as we did before.

----------


## neepnipper

Yes, that is how the original post was written, I removed it when it was moved to pets corner as it didn't make sense then.

I did, tongue in cheek, write that I thought it would be moved but hoped the mods would understand why I had put it on the general forum initially.

Not everyone would look at Pets Corner, maybe someone who had no interest in animals would see the post on the general forum and realise it belonged to someone they knew, I just wanted to reach as many people as I could as soon as possible.

I found the tone of the pm from the mod very offensive and inpolite but we'll say no more about that.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Sorry i must have mis-placed my halo....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## binbob

> Sorry i must have mis-placed my halo....


and on SUNDAY too....shelley..tut tut. ::

----------


## Margaret M.

There is a need for a Pets Corner but I would like to respectfully ask that if a pet has been found somewhere that permission be granted to place a post in the General section.  I love animals dearly but I do not check Pets Corner every day.  I daresay that there are many folks who read the General section who *never* read the Pets section.  However, if they see a thread on the General board about a lost pet, they would probably take a look at it and the possibility of someone knowing the owner would be increased.  

A lost pet is an emergency -- for the animal, the owner and the person who finds it.  Surely posts relating to an emergency should be allowed to "litter" the general forum.

----------


## carasmam

> ....A lost pet is an emergency -- for the animal, the owner and the person who finds it.  Surely posts relating to an emergency should be allowed to "litter" the general forum.


Well put Margaret M   :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

A lost pet put on the General forum to let the maximim amount of people  see it, is no different to highlighting something of great value that has either been lost or found. Just because it has four legs should not make any difference....except that it lives, breaths and has feelings and is therefore, more important than a wallet or keys. ::

----------


## changilass

Which explains why ther is a pet section but not a key or wallet section.

----------


## binbob

> A lost pet put on the General forum to let the maximim amount of people see it, is no different to highlighting something of great value that has either been lost or found. Just because it has four legs should not make any difference....except that it lives, breaths and has feelings and is therefore, more important than a wallet or keys.


 

exactly so.... ::

----------


## binbob

> Which explains why ther is a pet section but not a key or wallet section.


give it time..... ::

----------


## PAH26

Just to conclude things, I spoke to the police yesterday when they visited Pets at Home and told me the owner had been traced and the dog returned, although they did express a concern about it being underweight. Poor wee soul was so hungry when I found it, ate everything I put in front of it. Kind of funny how it knew to come to Pets at Home for some love and attention  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Just to conclude things, I spoke to the police yesterday when they visited Pets at Home and told me the owner had been traced and the dog returned, although they did express a concern about it being underweight. Poor wee soul was so hungry when I found it, ate everything I put in front of it. Kind of funny how it knew to come to Pets at Home for some love and attention


Aw that is awsome that the owner was found! Poor wee soul bein hungry tho! 

Glad PAH was there to help!  ::

----------


## nannydip

Just an update on the wee dog, my daughter and partner were given the opportunity to give her a permanent home so she is now with them. Lovely wee girl, and I suspect will be a pampered pooch.

----------


## Liz

Oh that is great news.

Well done to your daughter and her partner for giving the doggy a great home. :Grin:

----------


## neepnipper

I'm so pleased, she's a lovely dog and it's good to know she now has a great new home! :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

What a lovely outcome  :Grin:

----------


## dousslesh

Excellent !!!!!!

----------


## Jovi

Sounds like this little dog made a wise choice visiting PAH,good luck to her and her new owners. :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Such a lucky wee pooch wander into PAH.......I think she knew something no one else .... they do say dogs are psychic. :Wink:

----------


## mini balto

how cute good luck on finding the owner :Smile: it is awful how someone could lose a dog and not own up how sad ::

----------


## mini balto

best of luck to the wee dog and the new owners i hope they will have a lovly life with each other ::

----------


## nannydip

Thanks mini balto and to everyone who passed on good wishes. Spice is settling really well, she is a very gentle affectionate dog . My daughter already has an older dog and they get on well, Toby is very accepting of his new companion and seems to have given him a new lease of life. :Smile:

----------

